# I curumba .... sorry I mean Carnuba



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

My Carnuba Collection!

Mr Brazo alleged I was a carnuba whore on another forum.

No not me Mark!

http://www.richtreen.co.uk/images/wax/

My Collection










Swisswax - Onyx and BOS










Zymol - Carbon, Titanium and Concours sampler










Poorboys Nattys pair










Meguairs #16 and #26










Pinnacle Souveran and Signature, Souveran was a long term fave of mine on ym own car, so one is use one in reserve!










Blitz and S100 Speed Wax










Clearkote










CG 50/50










P21s - My all time fave wax for all colours so, one in use, one spare.










Can't wait to try these pair










Yes Brazo seems you where correct  - I have issues!


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice collection of waxes mate :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

You slut! Looks great dude


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

ever tried collinite 476 rich?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Lots Of Wax!!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

tmlvaleting said:


> ever tried collinite 476 rich?


Used what I had left of mine last winter, not bothered with anymore yet as I have about 3/4's of a tin of Megs 16 that I don't use very often. It is not quite as durable but is pretty close.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice! I'm glad I'm not the only carnauba wax whore in existence! :lol: :lol: 

I have to say though, I much prefer the finish of a nice carnuaba over synthetic sealents myself, just my personal prference, but I like the warth and glow of a wax. 

And, I've just bought more... Victoria Collectors! (Also got Bilt Hamber Auto-Balm but not sure what this is excatly: wax, sealent or both, but I'm looking forward to trying it!)


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave shall we start Waxes anonymous ?!

I can never leave any sealant untopped, this is pretty much why I dont think Brazo will ever turn me to the Zaino side!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL, I'm not saying anything!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Rich said:


> Dave shall we start Waxes anonymous ?!
> 
> I can never leave any sealant untopped, this is pretty much why I dont think Brazo will ever turn me to the Zaino side!


I almost cryed when you topped the zaino'd CSL


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> I almost cryed when you topped the zaino'd CSL


LOL I could see you where not happy 



Brazo said:


> LOL, I'm not saying anything!


Well you have seen your thoughts are correct at least!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Rich mate do you want to go halves on some vintage?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Don't dangle carrots like that at me!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

wax for life?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

You feeling flush at the moment mate !?!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice collection! I'm looking forward to the Concours vs Best of Show test.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I am going to try and get a coat of BOS on the car tommorrow weather permitting.

But will do a BOS and Concours test over the relevant pre wax products to in the spring.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking good and yes I am jealous


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Great collection of waxes, i've only got 3 so far and my dad goes why do i need all these waxes  :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

quite a collection


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

satnam said:


> Great collection of waxes, i've only got 3 so far and my dad goes why do i need all these waxes  :lol:


My family think I am mad, don't worry about that response it is normal!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

You whore Great range of waxes there, soooo jealous.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed!!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Rich said:


> Dave shall we start Waxes anonymous ?!
> 
> I can never leave any sealant untopped, this is pretty much why I dont think Brazo will ever turn me to the Zaino side!


Waxes anonymous it is! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

But what if they take us away, put us in rehab and make us go cold turkey ?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Rich said:


> But what if they take us away, put us in rehab and make us go cold turkey ?


There would be more left for the rest of us


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Stick to the Zaino Butterboy!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Rich said:


> But what if they take us away, put us in rehab and make us go cold turkey ?


Would cold turkey entail only ever being allowed to use paint sealents?! Doesn't bear thinking about!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

mmm I have p21s, nattys blue, souveran, #26,#DC3 and to be honest I cant tell the difference!!! Is it just me?

Mind you I'll be the first to buy the next wonder wax that comes along just in case......


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Rich said:


> You feeling flush at the moment mate !?!


Do it! your hands smell so nice for days


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Rich said:


> Stick to the Zaino Butterboy!


:lol:  :thumb:


----------



## scbmw (Jan 20, 2007)

I was just wondering what you think of the poorboys natty's paste compared to the p21s, i have only used the poorboys and am considering some p21 for my silver car.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

The P21s is easier on and off for me. I have tried both on Silver, the Nattys has a wetter look to it, but the P21s seesm to add more depth to the paint and pop to the metallic flakes.

On my old light blue car I used to use a base layer of Nattys topped with P21s.


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho You are a 'wax slut'"!!!!!    It is sooooooo addictve!!! Isn't it???


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

The addiction continues!










After a slight rearrange I only have space for one more pot before I start having to stop or get a new store! lol

The latest addition


----------



## ooze (Sep 20, 2006)

Think you should just fully come clean and show off your full collection


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ooooh very nice mate :thumb: 

Signed by the man himself too


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Rich said:


> The addiction continues!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, and my addiction continues also with the addition of Swissvax Saphir, and soon to the new Blackfire Wax (I just cannot resist!! :lol:  )... I'm just glad to see I'm not the only one with more than twenty different types of wax!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave I think we will be sent away from the rest of the community together!

I am some how still resisting the Victoria and now the Blackfire somehow. You will like the Saphir it really does sit in between the Onyx and the BOS not only in it's price but the results and looks it produces.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

now that collection is what i'm aspiring to amazing :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

that zymol concours? lovely

i am sooo jealous :lol:


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

GULP..........unbelievable!

I thought I'd been buying too many waxes but that actually makes me feel a little bit better - so I have an excuse now to keep on spending!

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## shaqki (Mar 5, 2007)

good collection


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

wow, brilliant collection


----------

